# Man Rescued From Tree After Chainsaw Accident



## BluntForgedEdge (May 21, 2012)

Here's a news report that I read regarding a man rescued from a tree after a chainsaw accident.

Injured man rescued from tree after chainsaw accident | Local & Regional | Seattle News, Weather, Sports, Breaking News | KOMO News

Man rescued from tree after chain saw accident in Bremerton | www.kirotv.com


----------



## shooterschafer (May 27, 2012)

I know how that goes, just grazed my left wrist the other day with a saw.


----------



## derwoodii (May 28, 2012)

Always the left hand, has a top handle saw striked again. He was lucky the lift could get to him easy, perhaps need to ask why not do the dismantle with a lift if ok to one get there. Anyhoo with no groundie rescue back up always call the fire crew they be there fast with the all the gear police & para ambos will arrive but are helpless. 

Hey its ladder 51 where John Cage & Roy


----------



## shooterschafer (May 28, 2012)

Somtimes the fire crew is helpless too, thee was an incident here recently where the handclimber was in a back yard (ladder truck couldnt get to him ) where a large limb he was cutting fell on his head and killed him, they ended up calling another arborist to assist in getting the guy down after 2hrs. !


----------



## shooterschafer (May 28, 2012)

I always tell my ground man that if somthing would happen to me call 911 AND another well known tree service just for good measure.


----------

